# [SOLVED] Problem installing Napoleon: Total War



## tgoodies (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's the situation,

On every game I've bought I've always installed them on my F drive. This is due to the fact that I've pretty much filled up my C drive. Well every game I've bought gives you an option of where you'd like to store it. NOT THIS GAME! Is there an alternative way to save it to my F drive without it asking where to install it? I can't imagine a game like this would leave this very important option out.


----------



## tgoodies (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem installing Napoleon: Total War*

NVM. I just figured out wherever steam is installed to, that's where the game will be installed. uninstalled steam then reinstalled it to F drive. Problem solved!


----------

